# Looking for Fishing Vacation recommendations



## Botbuilder (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking for recommendations for a fishing vacation with the family in early Summer.

We live in Northeast Ohio and willing to drive within ~8 hour radius.

If heading North, Pike and Musky are on my bucket list. If heading south, Striper.

All suggestions welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

North - either Pickerel or French rivers - multiple camps - don't bother taking your own rig - just use theirs. Used to work (many many - MANY moons ago) at Camp Wanikewin - met the two guys who just bought it last year at Columbus show - nice fellas... Easy drive - in range.

South - depends on your rig - if you are setup for in and out easy - then Cumberland river (tough access - but fish - OH BOY, and aside from stripers - the trout and walleye are big)... If not - then you might look towards clinch river (never spent time on it - too tough to pass Cumberland and then dale hollow to get there - tried several time - never made it). Cumberland is easy in your range - Cinch - perhaps...

North to Canada is likely more family friendly (and costly).


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on Cumberland and stripers. If your doing down below for the first time you might consider a guide. Or if you really want warm, try Florida! Tarpon are a hoot for sure (as is anything else that swims down there). North, so many so little time, Lake St. Clair, Savant Lake, French river or any other puddle you can find. You could always do the Columbia river gorge and look for that new world record....


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

brettmansdorf said:


> North - either Pickerel or French rivers - multiple camps - don't bother taking your own rig - just use theirs. Used to work (many many - MANY moons ago) at Camp Wanikewin - met the two guys who just bought it last year at Columbus show - nice fellas... Easy drive - in range.
> North to Canada is likely more family friendly (and costly).


That brings back some memories, went to that camp many, many times back in the 60's and 70's, caught a lot of fish on that river. Fished to the French and down to the Bad..into the Bay.. thanks for the memories.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Here you go...
Stay in the United States and spend your money here. Beautiful cottages, plenty of eager northern pike and bass The yellow perch are everywhere too! Secluded, with docks for your use. Launch at Dewolf Point State Park motor across the lake to the cottages and leave the boat in the water while you visit. Because of the location off of the river and the shoreline acting as a windbreak, you will be able to fish regardless of wind speed or direction. Access to the main river (St. Lawrence) is close, easy and safe. Plenty of things to do other than fish. Kids can swim off of the docks. 

Check out this website for area attractions: 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...and_State_Park-Wellesley_Island_New_York.html

Check this for information on Thousand Island Park:
http://www.tiparkcorp.com

Contacts for the cottages:
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/17236062
https://www.facebook.com/pinepointcottages/


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you like bass and pike....I second Upstate NY/St Lawrence. Anytime in Mid June-July.
There are also lots of inland lakes within 30 minutes.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd do, east Tenn, Lake Norris, or Cherokee. Tons of beautiful mountain cabins, or houseboat, if you're bringing your own rig, I'd suggest a day with a guide to figure out local "how too" and have a blast!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

+1 on E. Tenn.. so many places to fish. I think I'd pick Cherokee first and Watts Bar second. Going the other way it would be Ky Lake hands down. So much water to fish down there, and know where near the pressure as up here, besides the great weather.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Cumberland hands down. Lake or River your arms will be sore. For striper get there before mid June or you have to fish at night.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

brettmansdorf said:


> North - either Pickerel or French rivers - multiple camps - don't bother taking your own rig - just use theirs. Used to work (many many - MANY moons ago) at Camp Wanikewin - met the two guys who just bought it last year at Columbus show - nice fellas... Easy drive - in range.
> 
> South - depends on your rig - if you are setup for in and out easy - then Cumberland river (tough access - but fish - OH BOY, and aside from stripers - the trout and walleye are big)... If not - then you might look towards clinch river (never spent time on it - too tough to pass Cumberland and then dale hollow to get there - tried several time - never made it). Cumberland is easy in your range - Cinch - perhaps...
> 
> North to Canada is likely more family friendly (and costly).


This will be my tenth year in a row at Wanikewin. You probably worked for the Bakers. Just talked to Dee and she is well but Ken is having some tough health problems. You are right about the new owners being very nice guys.


----------

